# A few more for you!



## Rich Hunter (Jan 1, 2007)

Just came home for lunch and snapped a few more pics for you guys. I forgot my camera when I went out earlier but I wont this time I will get you some pics of some of the jobs I got up here in Conifer. Dont think I will be going down to the city today to plow they didnt get much so they got it handled. Look at that pile thats a motorhome behind all that stuff I am truly running out of room to put this stuff. That motorhome is supposed to go ice fishing next week I dont know now! I will probally rent a skidsteer to dig it out!


----------



## Rich Hunter (Jan 1, 2007)

P.S That tow strap is not hooked to my bumper but to the hitch under it!


----------



## dbdrgr150 (Dec 6, 2005)

wow, I saw it go under the bumper and was only hoping that it was not to the axle....


----------



## Brian's Lawn (Sep 25, 2006)

i hate you!:crying: lol. jk man. i bet youre payup


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

how bumpy/loud is the ride with the chains on the tires?

luck you with the snow!


----------



## Rich Hunter (Jan 1, 2007)

mcwlandscaping;352997 said:


> how bumpy/loud is the ride with the chains on the tires?
> 
> luck you with the snow!


LOUD!!!! But we need them up here!!! and bumpy too.


----------



## huskybear (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey man... do you know how many total inches you got there in conifer this winter? Im over in Evergreen.. not sure what our total was.


----------



## Rich Hunter (Jan 1, 2007)

huskybear;354276 said:


> Hey man... do you know how many total inches you got there in conifer this winter? Im over in Evergreen.. not sure what our total was.


I want to say we got about 11.5 ft so far this winter. Real pain if you ask me.You know though 15 yrs ago it wasnt uncommon to get couple of feet a week. What part of evergreen?


----------

